# Dandelion wine (Lucs recipe)



## sjo (Jul 15, 2011)

I just racked a 5 gal batch of dandelion wine from the primary. Awesome aromas coming from it. Quite a change from a week ago when when it almost got dumped. According to Luc's recipe he let the flowers steep in water for 3 days before adding k-meta. I couldn't bring myself to do that so I added the k-meta right away. ( I think he has since posted that he adds the k-meta right away because of a batch that went bad) We woke up on day three and my boys sleeping in the basement couldn't take the smell. It took on a life of it's own overnight and was nasty. I thought about dumping it, however after collecting the flowers for 1 year I couldn't bring myself to dump it. I tossed in the yeast and within 6 hours the smell was entirely gone and already had sweet aromas. Actually pretty excited to taste the outcome.
SJO


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't do Luc's recipe, but I made some last year. We bottled it in May, and haven't had any yet. It had a lot of lemons and oranges in it. It's really clear and pretty. Taste was ok. I'm hoping it has more to offer yet. I added the Kmeta right away after having lilac go bad on me... even WITH the kmeta. Next time I would put it in an ice bath while it steeped.

Debbie


----------



## mrpoland (Aug 12, 2011)

I made dandelion wine last year. It was easy wine and I didn’t have any problems. Yes, at the beginning it doesn’t smell nice but now it has very rich aroma! I add to my wine some spices [star anise and cardamom]. The wine is ready and it has very specific taste. It is very good wine but I am not that crazy about it. I was reading very good reviews about the wine but for me it will be more a surprise wine than my favorite. Surprise for friends that they are drinking the dandelion wine.


----------

